# Router/Modem disconnects when phone gets used



## koushikvij (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi

I have Nokia Siemens C2110 modem and Netgear 4 port wireless router.
The broadband connection is use is BSNL 750 Unlimited plan.
I have a phone nearby the modem and one more phone in hall using parallel connection. Whenever a call is attended the internet connection disconnects and does not connect again.I used to switch off and then switch on the modem and router to get the internet connection back. Even when i use the modem directly without the router, the problem persists.


Is it a problem with the connection of the phones or the modem/ router or is it something to do with the splitter.


Please help me get rid of this.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Feb 1, 2011)

contact BSNL . they will replace the switch


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 1, 2011)

actually the main connection line first should come to your modem and then from their to your phone then there won't be any interruption,but if the main line is connected to phone and then from the phone to your modem then your internet connection will be lost every time you receive or make a call from that phone.so, call the bsnl guy and correct it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2011)

tell Bsnl about this,they should replace it.


----------



## vaibhav99 (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ the best solution 
there few things u can try by yourself 
- try disabling call waiting for your phone line. 
- make sure wire are in good condition 
all the best hope u get uninterrupted broadband very soon 
Vaibhav


----------



## PraKs (Feb 2, 2011)

I too had same problem.

Just simple solution, change BSNL splitter. If there is problem in splitter whenever you get a call your internet will disconnect.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah ma brodband also gets disconected when I get a call

but now its fixed as my landline set has built in splitter so I can directly connect to modem.


----------

